# JC Exotics Hamm trip photos (pic heavy)



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

For anyone that missed the photos on facebook, here's my snaps from the trip to Hamm with JC Exotics


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Haha....

Quality.

Graz running off with beer in hand was funny to watch.

Watching the locals when they had the big guy out on the lawn was funny too! 

And I'm sooooo glad I managed to wake up when those sleeping pics were being taken.

I actually think I look quite intellectual posing in the cafe with the philosopher style arm/chin rest combo!!! More intellectual than I felt at the time anyway.
:lol2:

'twas a good trip, looking forward to next year now.


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*The Hamm trip*

Great pictures! you can see the state of us all:2thumb: I must say that the JC Hamm trip was yet again a resounding success with a well organised trip that went very smoothly making the hours fly past, the floor show was up to it’s astounding best with JC’s one man show of insults, put downs and one liners keeping us laughing through the night.. The show was as always superb, with more inverts and amphibians visible this year along with an array of species rarely seen in the UK. I met Martin (Sorry didn’t get your full name) on the coach who must be the distance record holder for the show trip, he had made his way down from Cambletown on the Mull of Kintyre to go on this trip ! 
I hear that the next show trip in march is already filling quickly (we have already booked) and I would recommend going if you haven’t been yet as it’s a great weekend event.

Once again a big thank you to Jim and the crew for putting these trips on for us.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, It was my first trip too & what a great weekend it was :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Jim, no under cover you tube videos of inside the show by your mate like the IHS one? Wasn't expecting to see myself when I found one of his Doncaster movies!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like you all had a great time, I wana go to Hamm next year.


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

another awesome trip, great company and fun had by all!
regards
nick:notworthy:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I need to go on one of these trips, looks so fun. Trouble is I'll be a billy no mates and the coach doesn't pick up near me


----------

